# Fast Ferry to Ibiza



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

High Speed Craft Jaume III from Balearia Company leaving Denia Port to Ibiza ( 14-8-2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwOsib0WhoM

Fast way to go to Ibiza by sea


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day antiguogrumete,m,yesterday,16:51.re:fast ferry to ibeza,great looking vessel.excellent clip.regards ben27


----------



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

*SF Alhucemas Fast Ferry*

SF Alhucemas from Balearia entering Denia from Ibiza (14-8-2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLZ8TR-rMDM


----------

